# Sad day for my Haynie HO



## ghost

I noticed last week what looked like 2, 3' to 4' long cracks running down the under side of my hull, just forward of the consol, one on each side, in the same location. I took it to Danny at NW Fiberglass and he confirmed my worst thoughts. It is cracked at the stringer on each side. I spoke with Chris and my boat is an 07 and the hull warranty is only 5 years, as are most. Chris stated he has never seen an HO do this and mine is the first. I always strive to be first at everything I do, but this is not something I wanted to be first in. lol. With luck, Danny can get it repaired in 3 weeks or so and I can be back on the water. BOAT "Bring On Another Thousand" or in this case, 3 to 5. sad day for me.


----------



## bjmillet

Dude that sucks.


----------



## SSST

bjmillet said:


> Dude that sucks.


Yep, bigtime. I ran a stump thru a hull one time, that wasn't the boat's fault tho.


----------



## HTownBoi281

so thats your boat i pass by everyday!! the one with the triple axle trailer?? NICEEEE!!!


----------



## cruss

*cracks*

it probably happens more than you think on these boats. On warranties they get them back to the factory and repaired as quick as they can.


----------



## ghost

SSST, no stumps here. Just East galveston Bay waves for me. 

Htown, the triple axle is not mine. Mine is white and melon green. Great looking boat and I get more compliments on it than you can imagine. I love my boat and treat it like it is a member of my family. I just hate having one of my family members in the hospitol. lol.


----------



## fattyflattie

cruss said:


> it probably happens more than you think on these boats. On warranties they get them back to the factory and repaired as quick as they can.


I think you would hear about it much much more often if that was the case.

Sorry to hear your story Ghost. I still have pics on my computer of yours when I was deciding. Good looking boat.


----------



## ghost

I am one of their best salespeople not employeed. Have and will be a loyal customer. Some times I feel like a preacher, converting the sinners. lmao


----------



## TheSamarai

5 years, thats it. For what they charge for those boats, figure u would have a better warranty.


----------



## JimD

Strange. 
Why did it crack?
Did you hit something?

Ck the Bunks are the cracks where the boat sits on the bunks?


----------



## shallowminded

I pulled the trigger and ordered a new HO last Friday. I hope it holds together because I am going to sell my 2012 22ft Veraside Gulf Coast that has a ten year hull warranty. Never heard of a Gulf Coast hull cracking. Nor Haynie for that matter.

I just need more room and decided on the 24 ft Haynie.

Sorry to hear about your boat. I feel the same way about mine.

Shallow


----------



## cobra_steven

How did they determine that it was that severe? Getting odd amounts of water after pulling plugs or something?


----------



## [email protected]

I have also never heard of this happening to a Haynie. They are built pretty tough. I am so sorry this has happened to you. I hope it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg. Maybe take it to George in Pearland and let him have a look and give you an estimate as well. Doesn't hurt to shop around.


----------



## RUFcaptain

Most boats I that price range have a 10 year hull warranty. I would still appeal directly to Haynie, maybe they will help out.


----------



## ghost

Guys, the boat has never hit anything but waves. Those that know me know how I take care of my stuff. I had one of the Haynie pro staff guys send me to Danny at NW fiberglass. He is a great guy and knows his stuff. He has a brand new Haynie himself and I'm confident he will repair mine as good as new or better. I'm not bashing Haynie in any way and I would buy another in a heart beat. Some times bad things happen to good people. This is my week. I'll repair and move on.


----------



## Tejas Trucha

wow. first i've heard of a haynie hull problem. i love haynies but they will come off my list of future boats if the 5 year warranty is correct and they dont step up and take care of it. if there are extenuating circumstances that caused the issue that is one thing but if they are really saying 5 years tough luck then that is not good for the brand at all. supposed to be tanks and the advantage of buying a texas built boat is that you can actually take it back to the factory for warranty work and not florida. i'll be following this thread.


----------



## 5moreminutes

Sorry to hear about the boat but I don't see why a manufacturer would go above a specified period? It is what it is in this case.


----------



## [email protected]

Does your boat insurance cover it? I know you still have to pay the deductible but 500 bucks is cheaper than 2 grand if it ends up being that much


----------



## Durtjunkee

Sorry to hear about your predicament. I know for a fact that it's not the first time a Haynie has cracked. But the few I have heard about with the same problem, have all been remedied by Chris down at Haynie. I'd point him towards this thread and enquire a little more.


----------



## fishin shallow

TheSamarai said:


> 5 years, thats it. For what they charge for those boats, figure u would have a better warranty.


X2


----------



## saltwatersensations

That sucks. Shouldn't have cracked. Too bad about the warranty and too bad they won't fix it for ya at no charge. Thats a pretty major repair. On a boat that costs that much you would think they would fix it being only 7 years old


----------



## 2slick

I'm thinking some manufacturers have a lifetime hull warranty. Also have been told that legally, lifetime warranties do not have to be honored after so many years. I sure wouldn't be runnin down to buy another Haynie tho. Bad publicity! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouthammer

SlickWillie said:


> I'm thinking some manufacturers have a lifetime hull warranty. Also have been told that legally, lifetime warranties do not have to be honored after so many years. I sure wouldn't be runnin down to buy another Haynie tho. Bad publicity!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I read out of all the thousands and thousands of HOs out there this is the only one with problems. The OP said he would buy another....pretty great publicity if you ask. I reckon if you had an agenda you might see it otherwise....


----------



## jetbuilt

I can already see the "which boat do i buy" threads filling up with regurgitated "don't buy a Haynie because they don't last" posts from guys who've never even stepped foot on a Haynie boat.


----------



## 2slick

trouthammer said:


> From what I read out of all the thousands and thousands of HOs out there this is the only one with problems. The OP said he would buy another....pretty great publicity if you ask. I reckon if you had an agenda you might see it otherwise....


If I had an agenda, I would have mentioned brands. I have always heard good things about Haynies. Think someone said there have been others that cracked. I don't know.....don't really care. My boat has a lifetime hull warranty. However, if it cracks for no apparent reason, I won't buy another one.....just how I do things.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart

Thousands and thousands of HOs? I doubt it. If they delivered one per week it would take 20 years to build a thousand.


----------



## Tejas Trucha

curious how many hours are on the hull? That is probably more relevant than number of years. 7 years of pounding waves at 200 hours+ per year would be guide level usage and I could see that not being covered. but the average fairly serious guy probably does 50 to 100 hours per year (max) and major cracks should not happen in that hour range IMO and should be covered as a good business practice regardless of stated warranty. I can tell you that I will never buy a hull with a 5 year warranty. that is nuts. although I could see alot of people overlooking or glossing over the warranty due to the builder's reputation and how well the HOs ride.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

I have said it before, and I will say it again... no I wont, this thread speaks for itself. 5 years, pfft! If this was such an absolutely rare occurrence, the manufacturer would have fixed it regardless of warranty. Sorry for your luck.


----------



## unc_jaws23

*X2*



Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> I have said it before, and I will say it again... no I wont, this thread speaks for itself. 5 years, pfft! If this was such an absolutely rare occurrence, the manufacturer would have fixed it regardless of warranty. Sorry for your luck.


If There are no extenuating circumstances, it would seem to have to be a material defect. I ran my last bay boat with two different motors for 22 years. I run it offshore a lot too. Sold it for more than I paid for it and I still see it out fishing all the time. I know for a fact my new one same brand is as solid. Not bashing, but it sounds like something manufacturer should step up on if there is no other damage.


----------



## southbay

Sounds like delaminated stringers. Sure, it could be a manufacturer defect, but normally that happens by hitting a large wave or wake at just the right/wrong angle and speed, but more commonly if when in transport the boat is not properly and securely tied down to the trailer with a motor support too. Seen if a hundred times, trailers break boats.


----------



## JimD

Strange. 
Why did it crack? Never did get an earlier post ans.

Do you have some pxs to look at.

-Did the boat crack close to where it sits on the bunks?

Never did get an ans from the earlier posts. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=10036161


----------



## rippin lips

Sorry to hear this. Hey Bud dont feel lonely. I have a older Transport with cracked stringers I was a first also.LOL I pick mine up from George next week, But I added a 18" raised console and fish boxes on back. LOL
Maybe we can take the scooter or just walk in somewhere.


----------



## whistlingdixie

southbay said:


> Sounds like delaminated stringers. Sure, it could be a manufacturer defect, but normally that happens by hitting a large wave or wake at just the right/wrong angle and speed, but more commonly if when in transport the boat is not properly and securely tied down to the trailer with a motor support too. Seen if a hundred times, trailers break boats.


another reason to have tie down straps and a proper transom saver that goes to the trailer not just a wedge.


----------



## Wet_Willie

*Help*

I figured there would be a bunch of Haynie owners view this. I really need advice on getting a better hole shot in the boat. It doesn't have a CHANCE in less than 16". I have a 21' Super Cat. They say don't get a Cavitation plate. I bought a new Prop cause the initial was worn out from trying to get up. They said the motor was mounted too high and they adjusted it. I had the guys take it out and they acted surprised then pretty much said it is what it is. I have a 200 on back. yes lots of weight with console and towers but surely something can help get this boat up in descently shallow water at least. PLEASE HELP. Cannot do what I want. It handicaps me:headknock. I just want to be able to use the boat for what I bought it for.


----------



## Sgrem

Wet_Willie said:


> I figured there would be a bunch of Haynie owners view this. I really need advice on getting a better hole shot in the boat. It doesn't have a CHANCE in less than 16". I have a 21' Super Cat. They say don't get a Cavitation plate. I bought a new Prop cause the initial was worn out from trying to get up. They said the motor was mounted too high and they adjusted it. I had the guys take it out and they acted surprised then pretty much said it is what it is. I have a 200 on back. yes lots of weight with console and towers but surely something can help get this boat up in descently shallow water at least. PLEASE HELP. Cannot do what I want. It handicaps me:headknock. I just want to be able to use the boat for what I bought it for.


Shallow hole shot is all about weight placement and low pitch drag prop. If you really want hole shot in shallow depth get wedges, a hole shot prop, trim tabs, and weight forward. Each one of these will each take away from your top end speed by themselves. Everything is a trade off.....Hole shot boats have to be rigged to run flat. That eats speed. Speed boats made to run fast wont get up shallow.....they are right it is what it is....find your compromise and enjoy.


----------



## Quackerbox

Sorry to hear that. I can assure you shes in the right "hospital"


----------



## ghost

sorry for the late response, but I have been out of town. 


Tejas, there is 646 hours on the boat. I purchased it when it was one year old with 170 hrs. I put about 68 hours per year on it. 


Jim D - I will post some pic if they show up. from what i can tell, the stringers sit on top of the bunks or right next to them. The cracks apear to be on the inside of the stringers. I will know real soon, as I dropped it off at NW Fiberglas today. Danny should have an answer for me soon.


----------



## ghost

These are not the best pics, as they were taken with my I phone. It almost looks like a nail pop in one area, but I dont think there are any nails used. lol. I didnt notice them until I was under the boat changing a U bolt on the trailer. At first glance, I thought they were scratches fron drifting over shell.


----------



## seadave

Wow....Bummer... AS King Blue James said... The insurance route may be a legitimate way to get it repaired. Im not a Haynie owner but I do know they have a good and respectable product, especially the HO.


----------



## SpecialK

I would third the insurance route if they will cover.
Really terrible no mater how you look at it.


----------



## FAT TIRE

ghost said:


> I noticed last week what looked like 2, 3' to 4' long cracks running down the under side of my hull, just forward of the consol, one on each side, in the same location. I took it to Danny at NW Fiberglass and he confirmed my worst thoughts. It is cracked at the stringer on each side. I spoke with Chris and my boat is an 07 and the hull warranty is only 5 years, as are most. Chris stated he has never seen an HO do this and mine is the first. I always strive to be first at everything I do, but this is not something I wanted to be first in. lol. With luck, Danny can get it repaired in 3 weeks or so and I can be back on the water. BOAT "Bring On Another Thousand" or in this case, 3 to 5. sad day for me.


You are not the first we had one in 2 months ago 24 foot Haynie both stringers delaminated from hull aft of the console called Chris to see if they had made any changes to the newer hulls told me no had never seen this problem before. Customer really liked the boat so we re tabed the stringers and reinforced the area over the pad between the stringers


----------



## snapperlicious

*Ha*



FAT TIRE said:


> You are not the first we had one in 2 months ago 24 foot Haynie both stringers delaminated from hull aft of the console called Chris to see if they had made any changes to the newer hulls told me no had never seen this problem before. Customer really liked the boat so we re tabed the stringers and reinforced the area over the pad between the stringers


That's what they all say! "I've never seen that before". I had an offshore boat that split down the middle and insurance didn't cover it. Well manufacture said they have never seen that before and wouldn't do anything so I had to part it out to recover a little bit of money. I feel your pain ghost.


----------



## bjmillet

You might get a Marine Surveyor to look at it. Gordon McCloskey is a good guy at C&G Marine Consultants 281-216-6294. He can tell you if it's from impact or the manufacturer.


----------



## chris coulter

I have been in touch with Danny and till he gets it opened up we don't know what happened and if it is a defect I will for sure help I don't burn anyone I have the best customer service in the industrie and will continue to service people better than any dealership are boat builder Period. Y'all can bash all you want most of you don't even have a boat are the money to buy one so just keep bashing and I will continue to grow and ghost sorry this happened and I told you to bring it to me and yes it does not have warranty but I did tell you I would look at it and see what I could do for you and you called back and said Danny could fix in 3 weeks you would just let him fix it I do stand behind my product and don't hied from anyone I'm a phone call away and as far as the other guy saying he talk to me about stringers loose that's a crock of **** I have never talked to anyone about delaminating stringers and told him I would not fix only person I have talked to is ghost and I did offer to look at and help where I could it was his decision to take to Danny as of today we have 688 HO in the water and most of then are guides that can destroy anything and they are still running strong as far as life time warranty you better read the fine print I know for sure I have the best warranty in the industrie and I am here to stay and stay on TOP


----------



## Smackdaddy53

chris coulter said:


> I have been in touch with Danny and till he gets it opened up we don't know what happened and if it is a defect I will for sure help I don't burn anyone I have the best customer service in the industrie and will continue to service people better than any dealership are boat builder Period. Y'all can bash all you want most of you don't even have a boat are the money to buy one so just keep bashing and I will continue to grow and ghost sorry this happened and I told you to bring it to me and yes it does not have warranty but I did tell you I would look at it and see what I could do for you and you called back and said Danny could fix in 3 weeks you would just let him fix it I do stand behind my product and don't hied from anyone I'm a phone call away and as far as the other guy saying he talk to me about stringers loose that's a crock of **** I have never talked to anyone about delaminating stringers and told him I would not fix only person I have talked to is ghost and I did offer to look at and help where I could it was his decision to take to Danny as of today we have 688 HO in the water and most of then are guides that can destroy anything and they are still running strong as far as life time warranty you better read the fine print I know for sure I have the best warranty in the industrie and I am here to stay and stay on TOP


PERIOD...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

chris coulter said:


> I have been in touch with Danny and till he gets it opened up we don't know what happened and if it is a defect I will for sure help I don't burn anyone I have the best customer service in the industrie and will continue to service people better than any dealership are boat builder Period. Y'all can bash all you want most of you don't even have a boat are the money to buy one so just keep bashing and I will continue to grow and ghost sorry this happened and I told you to bring it to me and yes it does not have warranty but I did tell you I would look at it and see what I could do for you and you called back and said Danny could fix in 3 weeks you would just let him fix it I do stand behind my product and don't hied from anyone I'm a phone call away and as far as the other guy saying he talk to me about stringers loose that's a crock of **** I have never talked to anyone about delaminating stringers and told him I would not fix only person I have talked to is ghost and I did offer to look at and help where I could it was his decision to take to Danny as of today we have 688 HO in the water and most of then are guides that can destroy anything and they are still running strong as far as life time warranty you better read the fine print I know for sure I have the best warranty in the industrie and I am here to stay and stay on TOP


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=578161

By top, do you mean far second to Tran? Still another overpriced unlined boat(hahaha), but daaaaaang... that is some quailty customer service!


----------



## fattyflattie

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=578161
> 
> By top, do you mean far second to Tran? Still another overpriced unlined boat(hahaha), but daaaaaang... that is some quailty customer service!


I'll second both Tran and Chris' customer service. Chris went out of his way to fix some hickeys *I* put in the boat at his own time and expense. Another thing that sold me on them was he never once bashed his competition He'd tell me things to look for sure, but never bashed or talked down. Something about that stuck with me.

Hope your HO is as good as new when you get it back Ghost.


----------



## CaptainHebert

I just bought a Magnum. The Guys at Chris's were great. Can't imagine anything but quality service. Only ran mine for two days now but really like it. It fishes well and hauls a*** for a big boat. Love the layout of the inside. Fit and finish are nice.


----------



## atcfisherman

But it should b ok since the wood can't rot I them. LOL. JK. Hate to hear your bad news but at least you found it out before it got worse. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## FAT TIRE

chris coulter said:


> I have been in touch with Danny and till he gets it opened up we don't know what happened and if it is a defect I will for sure help I don't burn anyone I have the best customer service in the industrie and will continue to service people better than any dealership are boat builder Period. Y'all can bash all you want most of you don't even have a boat are the money to buy one so just keep bashing and I will continue to grow and ghost sorry this happened and I told you to bring it to me and yes it does not have warranty but I did tell you I would look at it and see what I could do for you and you called back and said Danny could fix in 3 weeks you would just let him fix it I do stand behind my product and don't hied from anyone I'm a phone call away and as far as the other guy saying he talk to me about stringers loose that's a crock of **** I have never talked to anyone about delaminating stringers and told him I would not fix only person I have talked to is ghost and I did offer to look at and help where I could it was his decision to take to Danny as of today we have 688 HO in the water and most of then are guides that can destroy anything and they are still running strong as far as life time warranty you better read the fine print I know for sure I have the best warranty in the industrie and I am here to stay and stay on TOP


Sorry you dont remember our conversation but it did happen, I wasn't bashing your boats. Just wanted to let Ghost know that it has happened before and that it was repairable. To refresh your memory it was a black and white 24 Team Haynie on the sides, when I called to see if yall had made any changes to the current models construction you told me the previous owner of this hull was a guide that had the motor set back too far its over 5 years old no warranty. I said Im not looking for warranty my customer wants it fixed have you had this issue before and if you have what changes were made to prevent it. You said first one Ive heard of never seen it before. If you still think I'm full of $&#! I can email you some pics of the repair.


----------



## George in Pearland

chris coulter you and your staff make a hell of a boat and I know that for a fact we have had many Texas boats come to my shop for broken stringers and hull Delamination and NOT one of them were a HAYNE so y'all keep up the good work and dont worry about what people say


----------



## shallowminded

If that does not give you a feeling of comfort, you probably should be looking for some other boat. I ordered the Haynie HO after spending quite a time researching the custom boats that are available. The HO that will be built to fit my needs is what I settled on. It will be a few months, but it will be worth it. 

Great group of people at Chris's and I have not even met him yet. When I first saw this post I did not even consider changing my mind. 

Shallow


----------



## Levi

Oh wow boys, one Haynie out of how many perfect ones broke?? Man I better call my Brother Chris up and cancel my order! NOT.

I am about to be on my 3rd Haynie, and won't run anything else. The service at Chris's Marine is top notch, as are there boats. So bash away, but when that liner on your capped boat breaks loose don't get upset when the Haynies roll on by.


----------



## Levi

George in Pearland said:


> chris coulter you and your staff make a hell of a boat and I know that for a fact we have had many Texas boats come to my shop for broken stringers and hull Delamination and NOT one of them were a HAYNE so y'all keep up the good work and dont worry about what people say


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Chris is a stand up guy and will stand by his product. 1 of these problems in almost 700 boats is pretty good. Every once in a while something will go wrong. Tran had that 21 LS a while back develop a crack and they are a great builder as well. If I had a boat on order like Levi, this wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## pipeliner345

George in Pearland said:


> chris coulter you and your staff make a hell of a boat and I know that for a fact we have had many Texas boats come to my shop for broken stringers and hull Delamination and NOT one of them were a HAYNE so y'all keep up the good work and dont worry about what people say


Very well said!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

I really fail to see where anyone is bashing Haynie boats on the thread. Some have questioned the five year warranty on the hull. That's the manufacturer's decision.... Heck, I believe the OP said he would buy another one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinfool

My boss just had his repaired for the same problem.


----------



## shallowminded

Was it a Haynie HO, or another brand?


----------



## cxjcherokec

This popped up on my Facebook feed this morning. You can hit s naff in rock, rip the motor off and she still holds together. Says a lot for an Haynie if you ask me.


----------



## cxjcherokec

Wrong pic


----------



## fattyflattie

That is a really really bad day.

I'll throw this in. I was cosidering two low side boats by two very well respected local builders. I ended up with the Haynie. 

Reason was a close inspection on a "well used" LS from the other manufacturer, the transom would flex about 3" (1.5" fore, 1.5" aft) if you leaned on the motor. I wouldnt hesitate to buy one from them today, but really liked the stout transom on the Haynie at that moment. 

My point is that they all will break. Some faster than others. Sometimes for no good reason at all like the boat Tran replaced. But 1 or 2 out of 670 boats is good enough for me to not lose sleep over it.


----------



## FAT TIRE

fattyflattie said:


> My point is that they all will break. Some faster than others. Sometimes for no good reason at all like the boat Tran replaced. But 1 or 2 out of 670 boats is good enough for me to not lose sleep over it.


Hit the nail on the head. In any kind of manufacturing process if you build enough a few will have problems. Its how the builder chooses to handle these situations that makes the difference.


----------



## chris coulter

I would love to see them and do you know how many black and white Haynie's that are out there and to set the story straight the stringers did not come loose in ghost boat it was a crack in the inside of the stringers between them so as of now all of our stringers have stayed in place but sooner are later it might happen I have never blown anyone off and I never will I am a man of my word and I always will be my e-mail address is [email protected]


FAT TIRE said:


> Sorry you dont remember our conversation but it did happen, I wasn't bashing your boats. Just wanted to let Ghost know that it has happened before and that it was repairable. To refresh your memory it was a black and white 24 Team Haynie on the sides, when I called to see if yall had made any changes to the current models construction you told me the previous owner of this hull was a guide that had the motor set back too far its over 5 years old no warranty. I said Im not looking for warranty my customer wants it fixed have you had this issue before and if you have what changes were made to prevent it. You said first one Ive heard of never seen it before. If you still think I'm full of $&#! I can email you some pics of the repair.


----------



## txredfish1007

*?*



ghost said:


> I noticed last week what looked like 2, 3' to 4' long cracks running down the under side of my hull, just forward of the consol, one on each side, in the same location. I took it to Danny at NW Fiberglass and he confirmed my worst thoughts. It is cracked at the stringer on each side. I spoke with Chris and my boat is an 07 and the hull warranty is only 5 years, as are most. Chris stated he has never seen an HO do this and mine is the first. I always strive to be first at everything I do, but this is not something I wanted to be first in. lol. With luck, Danny can get it repaired in 3 weeks or so and I can be back on the water. BOAT "Bring On Another Thousand" or in this case, 3 to 5. sad day for me.


Why is Haynie on 5 years when everyone else in this biz no is lifetime hull warranty??? I'm in the market for a boat and not sure I'll go with Haynie now...


----------



## shallowminded

TXRedfish, looks like you just joined this forum. What bay boats have a lifetime hull warranty? If you are really getting ready to buy a boat, that is the direction that I would go if I were you.

You will not hurt Chris's Marine by not going there. My new HO will not be ready until November. It was ordered weeks before this thread started, and has not made me even have a second thought.

Good luck with your purchase, and your lifetime warranty.

Regards
Shallow


----------



## Wader76

I will have my first boat, a Haynie 21 Super Cat in about 4 weeks. I am excited and also observed this thread and never second guessed my decision. Main reason, a good friend of mine has a 1998 Haynie Bigfoot that has gone through 2 guides and has only suffered stress cracks in the transom that has been repaired and reinforced with a stainless steel plate. A 16 yr old boat with who knows how many abusive hours has only cracking on a transom that has been through 2 motors as well. As far as warranty, the longest(not best) I have found in Texas custom boats, is 10 years and there is a lot of fine print in some of those warranties. Those that are not fans of Chris or his business should just do as they have and take their business elsewhere and stop the diarrhea of the mouth.


----------



## trouthammer

txredfish1007 said:


> Why is Haynie on 5 years when everyone else in this biz no is lifetime hull warranty??? I'm in the market for a boat and not sure I'll go with Haynie now...


There are so many ways to skin a cat with warranty and "limited" warranties that you better read the fine print. I would like to see a true manufacturing structural defect, which is what is covered for extended times, not rear its head in 5 years. If you think it won't be a battle to bring a heavily used boat in 6-10 years later and make a case for structural manufacturing defect you are dreaming. Its all in the fine print.

Besides are you not seeing where Chris has said he will work with the guy even though it is not the stringers? Chris has not won statewide best service for the past 5 years because he screws people. The boat was a guides boat before he bought it so go figure why the cracks. Good luck with what you buy though.


----------



## pipeliner345

One thing to remember here, you simply cannot please everyone. there will ALWAYS be somebody that just can't understand reality. this is a boating industry. anything can happen at any time, your fault, my fault, their fault her fault it don't matter, things happen in the marine environment. every single time we turn the key on our sleds there is a risk of failure from something. a boat is a machine, machines are made by man, things man makes are prone to break, at any given moment. 

Chris, you just keep right on doing what your doing and try not to get to emotionally attached to these public forums. i'm not a customer, but i have seen your work. it aint you or your products, you just keep rocking on and don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## gunsmoke11

Mcclain trailers suck..... just throwing that out there....


----------



## shallowminded

I would never buy a trailer without a lifetime warranty on at least the tires.

Shallow


----------



## BATWING

That's a great attitude from the OP. He loves his boat and is going to repair. For as much as some of the other Haynie guys bashing Shoalwater this is an interesting thread. I thought Haynie goes above and beyond with customer service . Looks like the same as all the others as expected. 

Good to hear that about nw fiberglass. I will be using them, when my time comes.


----------



## 2slick

gunsmoke11 said:


> Mcclain trailers suck..... just throwing that out there....


I've got a Starline that sucks more.

My post earlier in the thread was in no way meant to bash Haynie boats. I've been in the Aransas Pass/Rockport area almost 7 years, and never heard a bad word about Chris' Marine. I've been in a few times for parts when I had a Mercury. Staff always super helpful and friendly. I was surprised the hull warranty was five years. I'm probably on my last bay boat, so it is a mute point with me.


----------



## fattyflattie

shallowminded said:


> I would never buy a trailer without a lifetime warranty on at least the tires.
> 
> Shallow


I know you are joking, but I was shooting bull with Marty (Coastline) one time after a tournament, and you would not believe some of the stuff people bring trailers back years and years later for warranty work. Mind boggling things. I'm talking cutting some running string off the bunk carpet, backing off nut and wirebrushing gound, etc. Things that take 30 seconds to 10 minutes to fix that people would drag all the way down to Seadrift.

I didnt see any update Ghost, but hope you are back on the water soon.


----------



## leadhead10

BATWING said:


> That's a great attitude from the OP. He loves his boat and is going to repair. For as much as some of the other Haynie guys bashing Shoalwater this is an interesting thread. I thought Haynie goes above and beyond with customer service . Looks like the same as all the others as expected.
> 
> Good to hear that about nw fiberglass. I will be using them, when my time comes.


Not near the same level.. This is probably the first "negative" thing I've ever seen about Haynie boats warranty and the boat owner isnt complaining about it. From first hand knowledge I can say that Chris' marine took care of me better than any of the other Texas made boat's that I looked at before the sale.

Have you seen Gene from Shoalwater on here recently trying to figure out why people are complaining about their customer service? Didnt think so..


----------



## gunsmoke11

leadhead10 said:


> Not near the same level.. This is probably the first "negative" thing I've ever seen about Haynie boats warranty and the boat owner isnt complaining about it. From first hand knowledge I can say that Chris' marine took care of me better than any of the other Texas made boat's that I looked at before the sale.
> 
> Have you seen Gene from Shoalwater on here recently trying to figure out why people are complaining about their customer service? Didnt think so..


Yea I know he may not be putting much time into his customer service but his boats are selling like hot cakes. That being said I think all texas made boats have their pro's and con's I guess its just the luck of the draw when buying a boat these days unless you buy a mass produced boat.


----------



## gunsmoke11

shallowminded said:


> I would never buy a trailer without a lifetime warranty on at least the tires.
> 
> Shallow


I bet you wouldent buy one brand new that would fall apart on you in 2 months also. After over looking the trailer nuts for the support beams of the trailer were started and not even tightened up. Then the way they built the goal post and my spair tire when they tightened my spair tire on the back side of the tire was a bolt from my wench and it put a deep gash in my spair.....thats just the start not looking for life tine warranty on tires just I want my money's worth...but that was just the slim on the surface of the probs I delt with them.


----------



## Winters97gt

leadhead10 said:


> Have you seen Gene from Shoalwater on here recently trying to figure out why people are complaining about their customer service? Didnt think so..


Hey, I love the old Shoalwater Cat that is the same mold as the Attackaflat, and Shallow Stalker. I've fished off that old mold many, many times. My buddy, who is a guide in Port Isabel has one next to my new slip.

1 month, multiple calls, emails, etc to Shoalwater asking to directly to speak to Gene, and nothing. It's documented here on this forum. Had a down payment on a boat, but withdrew it after my experiences, especially the older lady that was less than polite, as I nice saying "yes mam/no mam" etc as I was brought up. Almost a year later, no reply. I've just decided to redo my explorer tunnel V instead, and keep both my 17ft skiff and 21 tunnel V in SPI.

Next boat will a Haynie, Dargel or other will be my next boat in the next few years. Won't ever deal with Shoalwater regardless of how great the 09+ cats are.


----------



## McTrout

Trust Chris. That be all....


----------



## shallowminded

Gunsmoke, I was not taking a jab at you. It was the lifetime hull warranty I was referring to. I would not use a McClain either. Several reasons. My Haynie will have a CoastLine, they seem to be well made from what I have seen. Never had one yet. My last trailer was a Horizon. Really well built.

Shallow


----------



## leadhead10

Yeah he's obviously doing something right. They build sweet boats and they are selling them faster than they can make them. 

For the record I was talking about their bad customer service and not their boats. My previous boat was a Shoalwater and I'm not saying I wouldn't own another one. You just have to go through a dealer to get the service you deserve.


----------



## pipeliner345

gunsmoke11 said:


> Mcclain trailers suck..... just throwing that out there....


i had to take my Mcclang in to have an upgrade kit installed. why it did'nt come that way is beyond me. on the old fenders, i had poly boards on the fenders, no carpet. well, i had them put carpet on the poly boards. at least i thought. they stole my poly boards, and replaced them with non treated plywood with carpet. whaaaat?............................


----------



## gunsmoke11

leadhead10 said:


> Yeah he's obviously doing something right. They build sweet boats and they are selling them faster than they can make them.
> 
> For the record I was talking about their bad customer service and not their boats. My previous boat was a Shoalwater and I'm not saying I wouldn't own another one. You just have to go through a dealer to get the service you deserve.


I know what you mean I have not had to deal with their customer service yet hoping I never have to!


----------



## gunsmoke11

shallowminded said:


> Gunsmoke, I was not taking a jab at you. It was the lifetime hull warranty I was referring to. I would not use a McClain either. Several reasons. My Haynie will have a CoastLine, they seem to be well made from what I have seen. Never had one yet. My last trailer was a Horizon. Really well built.
> 
> Shallow


No biggie I dident take it as a jab just want to put the word out on how unsatisfied I was with mcclain and just dont want anybody else to make a mistake by buying one without knowing the probs they could face. I had a horizon also on one of my other boats no probs great trailer and well built. Ive hada few coastlines and no probs on my end with them either. I recommend coastline.


----------



## pipeliner345

pipeliner345 said:


> i had to take my Mcclang in to have an upgrade kit installed. why it did'nt come that way is beyond me. on the old fenders, i had poly boards on the fenders, no carpet. well, i had them put carpet on the poly boards. at least i thought. they stole my poly boards, and replaced them with non treated plywood with carpet. whaaaat?............................


Found out they got away from the poly boards due to issues.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11

pipeliner345 said:


> Found out they got away from the poly boards due to issues.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


But im sure you payed more for it when you bought your trailer. Then they switched it out for you did you get a refund for the expense of the poly board? If not thats the chicken *** stuff im talking about with them. They take no pride in building their trailers. I really do hope someone from that company is reading this! I had very high standard s when I bought my mcclain because they have been around for a while. Fact of the matter is yall suck I think if you put somebody on the floor who really new what they were doing and not just pushing trailers out uninspected yall would make some dang fine trailers. Until then yall still suck. And will NEVER get my my familys and hopefully friends business again.


----------



## pipeliner345

gunsmoke11 said:


> But im sure you payed more for it when you bought your trailer. Then they switched it out for you did you get a refund for the expense of the poly board? If not thats the chicken *** stuff im talking about with them. They take no pride in building their trailers. I really do hope someone from that company is reading this! I had very high standard s when I bought my mcclain because they have been around for a while. Fact of the matter is yall suck I think if you put somebody on the floor who really new what they were doing and not just pushing trailers out uninspected yall would make some dang fine trailers. Until then yall still suck. And will NEVER get my my familys and hopefully friends business again.


We'll that ain't all that happened either. Someone backed my boat into something over there and busted the top plate on my cav plate that came on it from shallowsport. 
Also, it read right there in the work order for them to replace any non working lights, I had a few led s that were not working. They still ain't working. 
However, I got a new top plate on the way. I can't stand incompetence! 
They did a good job on the upgrade, but it came at a price.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman

I'm amazed at how many people think it is bashing when someone has a problem. I even made a joke about the wood rotting in a hayine, but I will be the first to say that if I could afford one, I would by a HO in a heart beat. Everything can break and eventually will probably break. However, hayine boats seems to me to be some awesome custom boats. Yet, I will also say that many haynie owners get their panties in wads if someone every says anything negative about their boats. And it's only human to do so. 

Just buy what you like or want or can aford and be thankful you have it. I have a 20' pathfinder that is paid off and I like it, but as I stated above, I would one day love to have a haynie 24HO. And if someone started talking about how bad my pathfinder is, I really don't care!!!

Also, let me state this. I used to believe that wood in a boat was a bad thing. It is if it is not done right and from what I can tell, Haynie boats are done right with the correct wood, thus I would own one in a heart beat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Never knew they had wood in the hull...I wonder if most Haynie owners do.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Levi said:


> Oh wow boys, one Haynie out of how many perfect ones broke?? Man I better call my Brother Chris up and cancel my order! NOT.
> 
> I am about to be on my 3rd Haynie, and won't run anything else. The service at Chris's Marine is top notch, as are there boats. So bash away, but when that liner on your capped boat breaks loose don't get upset when the Haynies roll on by.


Doubt you whould have ever broke out the cap on your Blackjack, although after fishing out of my buddy's 24HO many times I know it is a better boat to guide out of.


----------



## fattyflattie

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Never knew they had wood in the hull...I wonder if most Haynie owners do.


Can't tell if serious but I think it's pretty well known.

I'll reevaluate my position on it when they stop building sportfishers with wood.


----------

